# Help with dermatitis



## Zoey (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all!

I have had dermatitis(the official diagnose is dermatitis perioralis) for almost 3 years now and I can't get rid of it.It comes and goes,but nothing I do will change it.It is really frustrating to have red bumps all around my mouth:icon_sad:

If you have any suggestions or questions please write them down.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 7, 2005)

cutting out SLS (sodium lauryl sulfate) and flouride from your toothpaste usually helps, also get a special dermatitis moisturizer I use one called atopicalm . From what I understand some skin conditions like dermatitis never go away they are either active or inactive . I have dermatitis too so I just try and stay away from irritants but I cant help the extreme temperatures


----------



## Zoey (Nov 8, 2005)

Naturally,i have tried some oils you mentioned,but nothing helped.

Katrosier I have to check my toothpaste for SLS,but it doesn't have fluor for sure. Which brand makes those moisturizers?I only have Avene one Cicalfate that my dermatologist reccomended.

thank you both!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)

The brand is dermagor , its made in france and the tube is 250 ml or 8.80 fl. OZ so pretty big I noticed the instructions on it are in french , english , dutch and something else scandinavian so Im guess it sells in lots of different countries


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Zoey (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you both,will check it out!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Speaking about allergies, it can be to do with that. If you are having it, you can try to use a anthistamine.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 11, 2005)

Zoey I found something else that's like atopicalm that you can probably find easier. ROC makes something called ENYDRIAL in their dermatologic line. it has almost the same exact ingredients (minus fragrance) and also says formulated to minimize the risk of allergies and non comedogenic. I've only used it for a day now because I ran out of atopicalm and thats all I could find but it seems to work well.

Also , its probably a good idea to look into what maph said . I know the my allergy sources are mostly food related. You can ask for an allergy test at your dermatologist's , they take a blood sample and use that for the test so it doesnt waste your time and not as bad at the other tests with the needles in your back. I did it and got a list back saying that I'm allergic to wheat , most dairy products (they'll tell you which) , chocolate and some nuts ( they'll tell you which too) . Of course I havent cut it all out of my diet but when my skin gets worse I know cutting back helps.

Goodluck and keep us posted! I know what a pain allergies and dermatitis can be.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 14, 2005)

Ah, good ol' perioral dermatitis. I've had three bouts of this since I was a teenager; my last being in 2002. I've done the special toothpastes, skin care for sensitive skin, non-comedogenic moisturizers...you name it, I've tried it. The only thing that supressed it was a long-term, low dosage course of antibiotics and topical antibiotic gels. Once supressed, my skin behaves normally and I can go back to a regular skin care routine. I'm 34 now, so my years of wondering when I'll see it again are coming to an end (it affects teens to those in their mid-30s, inexplicably retiring after a certain age).


----------



## Zoey (Nov 15, 2005)

I've done antibiotics for 6 weeks and at that time it was perfect,but after 2 weeks it all came back...

I have tested for allergies and there was some wheat sensitivity,but diet did't help at all.

Katrosier,I will try and find that cream online,as we don't have it here


----------



## XOffendr (Nov 17, 2005)

I would look into some natural oils, too. Dry skin is especially prone to dermatitis, because it's more exposed to irritants than oilier or normal skin types. I'd look into something containing seabuckthorn oil, which is emerging as a powerful but natural antibiotic, proven to kill the demodex mite (the mite that lives on everyone, eating dead skin cells), which has been linked to many conditions, including dermatitis, rosacea, and acne. Research indicates a higher level of activity and overpopulation of the demodex mite in 90 some odd percent of people afflicted with these diseases. Which might explain why conditions like folliculitis, chicken skin, and dermatitis come and go, with the natural life cycle of the mite.

It's all so gross, I know.

Anyhoo, I'm going to look into it....It couldn't hurt, and I get what appears to be a red rashy looking thing on my forehead, which the doctors say is essentially folliculitis, and it will come and go, forever. I use retin A, and it keeps my forehead smooth.

Also, avoiding wheat and milk and sugar, anything which contirubtes to an overgrowth of yeast and bacteria helps me immensely.


----------



## GenaG (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a flare up of perioral dermatitus right now....I know this thread is old, but I found it looking for something that may provide some relief. I was using DHC's Virgin Olive Oil and quit because I had read where some people where claiming that the bacteria would feed off of the oil and make the condition worse. Much like mine has done over the past 2 weeks.

http://www.dermadoctor.com/article_Perioral-Dermatitis_77.html

You really need to avoid ANY sodium sulfate's, not JUST SLS. Sodium Sulfates are cheap, so companies use them in nearly EVERYTHING that foams. Basically, if it foams, it has some kind of Sodium Sulfate group in it (I am a chemist, nerdy I know) avoid using it on your face. This is a real issue with face wash. If a facial cleanser doesn't have some type of foaming agent to cleanse your face, it likely has some type of Petroleum (oil) product in it to clean your face. Both of which need to be avoided. I think the combination of my Olive oil on my face along with washing my face more often with Ponds Cold Cream (Petol. based) and the added holiday stress, is what made my condition flare up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_sulfate

I got rid of my 1st round of this crap by dumping my national brand toothpaste for this stuff.

http://www.dermstore.com/product_Squigle+Enamel+Saver+Toothpaste_663.htm

Since I began using this, my PD has been gone nearly 2 years..... now that it is flared back up.....I am guessing I need to lay off all of my makeup, cleaners, and facial creames.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had not heard of some of the creams from ROC and the other one that was mentioned above, but I think I am going to check them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

